# Install FreeBSD 11.2 along with Windows 10



## ateneouw (Aug 7, 2018)

I have problems doing what i say in the post title.
The thing is that the Windows EFI Fat32 System partition is marked as "Read" and cannot be "Written". So i can't copy Refind files to boot FreeBSD 11.2 and Windows 10.
I have searched google for this thing but i cannot find any answer.
Any idea?


----------

